# How to make Winamp output to CPU system speaker



## ferrarif50 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Can some wise guy tell me how to make Winamp output to the good ol' CPU system speaker. I heard there is a way to do it.

Lets see who is that wise guy!

So long


----------



## nedun_cheran (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry  as on today there is no external hope. But in my friend's Comaq Desk pro.. the original compaq work station of P1 series, is having the setting as the default.. if the sound card or the speaker is not connected then automatically the mother board  speaker will work just like an ordinary speaker. But the moment the sound card is installed and speaker is connected this function getting disabled.


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 16, 2004)

ferrarif50 said:
			
		

> how to make Winamp output to the good ol' CPU system speaker


 Is that possible? I have my doubts. The CPU speakers can produce only one type of sound at different frequencies. So they can not play what winamp gives them. The technology used in other speakers that produce sound is far different from that. So I don't think CPU speakers can play MP3 or other sound files.


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope.
Its not possible.


----------



## bhare ka tattoo (Dec 16, 2004)

never heard of it too


----------



## psappuin (Dec 18, 2004)

Arre bhai
headphones lelo agar speaker nahi le sakte, they will be cheaper.
Essa hota tou mein speaker nahi khareed tha.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 18, 2004)

The CPU speakera are at the most Capable of 4 note MIDI .
    This means Really old Games like Mario will have their sound in midi format plays on the CPU Speaker.
    Voice files cannot to played on the CPU Speaker even if you mod it and get another Speaker for 50Rs .


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 18, 2004)

freshseasons... I think you are wrong coz
The PC speaker is an ordinary speaker and so any sound can be played on it... It's no different...


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 18, 2004)

I disagree. They are not same as other ordinary speakers. They are capable of producing only a few sounds at all frequencies, not all sounds at all frequencies (i.e. all audible frequencies, may be incapable of infrasound and ultrasound). If they would have been as capable as ordinary speakers, why would people still attach sound cards and speakers even in budget, low-end PCs?


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 18, 2004)

Nikhil ..actually its not the speakers which has limited capability. Its the MOBO Circuit thats made to for speakers just to make the Beep sound. 
    i already said ...even if you replace those speakers with 50Rs or say even dolby digital 5.1 Speakers all they will do is still Beep and Chirp.   
    Midi 4 note ...only good for mario ...
   Tuxfan is right !


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 19, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Nikhil ..actually its not the speakers which has limited capability. Its the MOBO Circuit thats made to for speakers just to make the Beep sound.
> i already said ...even if you replace those speakers with 50Rs or say even dolby digital 5.1 Speakers all they will do is still Beep and Chirp.
> Midi 4 note ...only good for mario ...
> Tuxfan is right !




That's what I wanted to say...

@tuxfan
Any speaker can play sounds at any frequency...
I could make a speaker out of a pepsi bottle's lid a metal ring and a magnet... And it would play good audible sound...
(I read it in a science magazine ... But now I have forgot it...)
So the PC speaker will definately play any sound...
It's just the circuitry which doesn't allow a speaker CONNECTED to a pc to produce harmonics of all frequencies..


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 20, 2004)

@NikhilVerma : You could be right. I am not a technical person so can't argue with you because my knowledge is limited.


----------



## oldmonk (Dec 21, 2004)

you can do this both in windows and linux.

heres how you do it in windows:
*support.microsoft.com/kb/q138857/

this still wont let you play winamp but. However if you use linux then you can use all your programs with the pc speaker.


----------



## imprince (Dec 21, 2004)

psappuin said:
			
		

> Arre bhai
> headphones lelo agar speaker nahi le sakte, they will be cheaper.
> Essa hota tou mein speaker nahi khareed tha.



haha


----------

